

The management consultancy scam - hardik
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/johann-hari/johann-hari-the-management-consultancy-scam-2057127.html

======
julius_geezer
About 1980, David Owen wrote something like this, "Punks in Pinstripes", for
Harpers. Doesn't seem to be out there via Google.

